# Trays and dividers in humidors



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a 100-120ct humidor. It came with a top tray and with a removalable divider and a bottom tray with a large divider. What is your guys take on leaving these in? I ask because I was told by a buddy who is has been around cigars for a long time that with each tray and each divider you essentially make a different zone in your humidor which has a large effect on humidty in that "zone". I really do not use my top tray as I feel that any cigars there just get blasted with humidity since the humidification unit is right there. He advised me take the top tray out it can block a lot of humidfication going to the bottom cigars and also remove the divders as these will block air flow and effect the humidity all in different parts of the humidor. Right now I have 100cigars in the bottom with the top tray empty


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Mahoney86 said:


> I have a 100-120ct humidor. It came with a top tray and with a removalable divider and a bottom tray with a large divider. What is your guys take on leaving these in? I ask because I was told by a buddy who is has been around cigars for a long time that with each tray and each divider you essentially make a different zone in your humidor which has a large effect on humidty in that "zone". I really do not use my top tray as I feel that any cigars there just get blasted with humidity since the humidification unit is right there. He advised me take the top tray out it can block a lot of humidfication going to the bottom cigars and also remove the divders as these will block air flow and effect the humidity all in different parts of the humidor. Right now I have 100cigars in the bottom with the top tray empty


I don't think that your humidor is large enough for the tray to REALLY impact humidity levels on top and bottom. I've got a 300ct humidor with a tray (the El Diablo) and my rh levels are consistent on top and bottom. I keep MOST of my stash in the bottom, and one of everything in the box on top for a quick grab.

I keep one (of the two included) of the dividers in to keep my kitty litter off to the side. I take the other out because I don't buy an equal amount of cigars to be worth separating. I took out a divider in my 150ct, too, leaving one in for kitty litter separation and one just because. I think I've got my Nubs on one side, and a mish mash on the other.

Of course, in my humi with the tray, I don't use the humidification units and my KL is on the bottom, with a small dry bag on the top just to "catch" the trace amounds of moisture that rise.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Mahoney86 said:


> I have a 100-120ct humidor. It came with a top tray and with a removalable divider and a bottom tray with a large divider. What is your guys take on leaving these in? I ask because I was told by a buddy who is has been around cigars for a long time that with each tray and each divider you essentially make a different zone in your humidor which has a large effect on humidty in that "zone".


Baloney. Dont sweat such stuff.


----------

